# Sick wcmm?



## sphynx (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey, 
So ive got a tank with 9 white cloud mountain minnows. I have heard that they rarely go to the bottom region of the tank. When I first got them, they were always near the top as expected, picking food off the top of the tank. Now, they're all floating around the bottom, not so much schooling all that much, still play with each other, and only really eat the food that falls down to their level of sight. 

This isn't the first time this has happened. I had them in a smaller 10 gal and they were doing the same thing. My tank is fully cycled, lots of floating plants, no substrate, canister filter, light and all. 

Is it possible that they are hanging around the bottom of the tank because that's where all the extra food falls? Because to be honest, it's quite a pain to clean up every single little pellet that drops. And it's just not possible. I try to do what I can, but only end up getting a bit. 
Can aanyone provide any input as to why they aren't at the top anymore? They look fine, play fine, but are at the bottom and not really schooling that much. 
Thanks!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have had many schools of wcmm and was having the same problem then I was told to keep them in a tank without a heater just room temperature and they did just fine.


----------



## sphynx (Dec 17, 2013)

My tank is lower than room temp actually, like 18 C. Today they were slightly better. Weird though.


----------

